# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển dụng kỹ sư kinh doanh máy CNC và dịch vụ CNC

## BKMech Co.,ltd

BKMech  cần tuyển 02 vị trí kỹ sư kinh doanh máy CNC và dịch vụ CNC. Các bạn có nhu cầu vui lòng tham khảo thông tin và liên hệ với chúng tôi nhé!
*THÔNG TIN TUYỂN DỤNG*

----------

Eyeq Tech

----------

